# [RISOLTO]Codeblocks:permission denied

## ago

salve..ho un piccolo problemino...ho installato codeblocks e qualunque cosa cerco di compilare in c++ mi risponde sempre permission denied, ho anche provato a lanciarlo da root ma risponde sempre allo stesso modo..come mai?Last edited by ago on Mon Feb 16, 2009 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

non lo uso, ma sicuramente quello che hai postato è insufficiente a capire dov'è (e addirittura qual è) il problema.

Vedi se trovi qualche log più accurato.

----------

## ago

probabilmente hai ragione..ma se mi dici esplicitamente cosa vuoi sapere in più riesco a essere più dettagliato..per ora so che mi dice sempre e permission denied...Cmq se sai consigliarmi un altro programma che compila c++(escluso eclipse)va bene ugualmente

----------

## Onip

Devi trovare il modo di postare l'output completo che ti da l'IDE. solo permission denied non vuol dire niente.

Per compilare basta g++ & co (anche cb usa quelli sotto linux mi pare), serve solamente imparare ad usarli.

----------

## ago

allora se io provo a compilare roba cosi:

```
#include<iostream>

using namespace std;

int main ()

{

cout<<"ciao"endl;

}

```

mi dice:

sh:/home/ago/nomefile: Permission denied

Press ENTER to continue.

----------

## Onip

googlando ho trovato questo. vedi se ti aiuta.

Altri hanno questo problema per via della home montata in noexec.

----------

## ago

bene..grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto, ma ho risolto. Era un "mio" errore, cioè quando creavo il file lo chiamavo semplicemente nomefile, invece inserendo nomefile.cpp compila e funziona tranquillamente tutto!

----------

